# Portland Indiana - STARTS NEXT WEEK !!! 24th - ?



## JOEL (Jul 15, 2019)

Somehow this has not been posted yet?? Portland Indiana scooter meet is next week at the Jay County Fairgrounds. Most people come in the weekend before (so next weekend). Official start is wed the 24th. All the bike folks come to this one and it is always a good time. 

I will be bringing an extra nice load of ballooners this year plus I just scored a huge pile of sting-ray stuff. Hope to be there monday.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jul 15, 2019)

This is my all time favorite bike swap, it has so much to offer,,bikes ,motor cycles ,motor bikes, mini bikes and whizzers a few cars , other odd things with wheels and many home made items and antiques .This swap is so big you may need to bring a mini bike or a bicycle just to get around .The people are friendly you can camp out all night / week .They have showers and lots of food vendors ice cream and right inside a kool little town.Every year they get more bicycle collectors with tons of parts.This is a must to go to swap for the family your kids will have a blast,,,,,hope to see you i think its a fantastic event put up the tent and have a few beers.,,,,,,,,,im looking for some BMX bikes and parts maybe a rare older mountain bike


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 15, 2019)

GREAT OPPORTUNITIES TO BUY AND SELL!
FRIDAY IN CHICAGO IS PREDICTED TO BE 101 DEGREES. SO, DON'T BE SURPRISED
IF IT IS SLIGHTLY WARMER AND HUMID IN PORTLAND.

IF YOU DON'T MIND THE POSSIBILITY OF RAIN, HUMIDITY AND HEAT!
BEEN THERE AND DONE THAT AND BROUGHT HOME SOME GREAT FINDS AND CAMARADERIE!
ENJOY!


----------



## danfitz1 (Jul 16, 2019)

Can you just show up and be sure of getting a swap space, or is pre-registration required?


----------



## JOEL (Jul 16, 2019)

BICYCLE HEAVEN said:


> This is my all time favorite bike swap, it has so much to offer,,bikes ,motor cycles ,motor bikes, mini bikes and whizzers a few cars , other odd things with wheels and many home made items and antiques .This swap is so big you may need to bring a mini bike or a bicycle just to get around .The people are friendly you can camp out all night / week .They have showers and lots of food vendors ice cream and right inside a kool little town.Every year they get more bicycle collectors with tons of parts.This is a must to go to swap for the family your kids will have a blast,,,,,hope to see you i think its a fantastic event put up the tent and have a few beers.,,,,,,,,,im looking for some BMX bikes and parts maybe a rare older mountain bike





My favorite too. So much more than a bike swap meet.


----------



## JOEL (Jul 16, 2019)

Theres plenty of space, just show up. Setting up is a bit spendy because you are paying for scooter club membership (including their awesome magazine), plus camping at the park. But you can have all the space you want and the swap meet lasts up to 2 weeks.

Yes it will be hot by Indiana standards but that's a nice break from the Alabama heat.


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 16, 2019)

Lots of shade trees to keep ya cool, and ice cream, theres a little store where you can buy ice, etc so ya dont have to leave the grounds for that. Good food on site including corn on the cob!.....or just go into town for anything ya need. Theres even 2 liquor stores! ha! See ya there!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Gailey (Jul 17, 2019)

This will be my first time on Saturday.  Have heard many good things from good people about this swap.  Will bring these two bikes to swap if anybody shows interest before Saturday.  Also posted on bikes for sale forum.


----------



## JOEL (Jul 17, 2019)

The Elgin came out nice. I want to ride it.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 17, 2019)

Isn't this @vincev 's turf?


----------



## vincev (Jul 17, 2019)

Saving Tempest said:


> Isn't this @vincev 's turf?



yup but have to miss this year.


----------



## John Gailey (Jul 18, 2019)

JOEL said:


> The Elgin came out nice. I want to ride it.



Thanks...She's a rider.


----------



## Boris (Jul 18, 2019)

I've never been able to make this event and never will, but I sure enjoy seeing the photos every year.


----------



## vincev (Jul 18, 2019)

Boris said:


> I've never been able to make this event and never will, .



That made my day !


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 20, 2019)

Any early birds yet ?


----------



## JOEL (Jul 20, 2019)

Many!


----------



## jungleterry (Jul 21, 2019)

please keep us posted with pics ,working so cant attend again .Heard this is a event as well.


----------



## MotoMagz (Jul 22, 2019)

JOEL said:


> Theres plenty of space, just show up. Setting up is a bit spendy because you are paying for scooter club membership (including their awesome magazine), plus camping at the park. But you can have all the space you want and the swap meet lasts up to 2 weeks.
> 
> Yes it will be hot by Indiana standards but that's a nice break from the Alabama heat.




This 2 week event is over by Friday. Yep 2 days. Unless you come early( the weekend before) like a lot do. They trade with friends visit and leave. So any visitors walking in on Friday evening or Saturday morning will arrive to a ghost town. The event is supposed to be Thursday- Sunday. 
It is the best gathering around and I’d like to see it grow not shrink!


----------



## oquinn (Jul 22, 2019)

How much to camp?


----------



## MotoMagz (Jul 22, 2019)

oquinn said:


> How much to camp?




Well you have to buy a membership $30 I believe then you have to pay $20-25 a day ...but they want you to pay for all 4 days so about $130. Last year it was $120 ish. First come for power sites then the field! That’s the problem they won’t guarantee you a site with power for $130 !


----------



## MotoMagz (Jul 23, 2019)

Place is Packed ,event doesn’t starts for 2 days!


----------



## oquinn (Jul 24, 2019)

My pop and me drove out to Portland took our bicycles and seen as much as we could. Had a whole saussge sandwich and hung out. That place is awsome. Hope next yesr i can bring my whizzer out and camp out.


----------



## Mark Mattei (Jul 25, 2019)

PORTLAND Indiana


----------



## Mark Mattei (Jul 25, 2019)

More Portland


----------



## Mark Mattei (Jul 25, 2019)

PORTLAND part 3


----------



## Mark Mattei (Jul 25, 2019)

Portland without end


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 25, 2019)

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR ALL THE GREAT PICTURES MARK , BESIDES THEE OLD BICYCLES ALL THE MOTER CYCLES AND CARS AND THE DIFF STUFF THAT I HAVE NEVER SAW .BEFORE  FROM BICYCLE LARRY


----------



## bikeman76 (Jul 25, 2019)

Bad Bob hitches a ride with Kool Stuff Gary at Portland Swap !


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 25, 2019)

THANKS FOR THE PICS FUN TIME


----------



## catfish (Jul 25, 2019)

Some very cool stuff!


----------



## Boris (Jul 25, 2019)

OMG!!!!!!!!!! and I never say OMG! Todays photos blew me away!!! Thanks so much Mark for all your hard work documenting this event. You're doing a FANTASTIC job!!!!!


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jul 26, 2019)

Great time at Portland swap meet


----------

